# Very slow during "svn up" or "portupgrade"



## alie (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering why my machine very slow(sometime hang for 1-2 minutes) during "svn up" or portupgrade.

I am using quad core CPU with CPU usage around 1-15% if i do "svn up"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alt (Jan 24, 2011)

Prob you have slow disk, it can be i/o bottleneck


----------



## alie (Feb 9, 2011)

I just noticed my machine very slow when i run chromium + svn up together in the same time. But this issue is not applied with firefox + svn up


----------

